#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-11-17
<HakanS> God kväll.
<christoffer> hej
<HakanS> Det är väl lika bra att vi använder mötes-botten.
<johanre> Hej
<christoffer> jo
<christoffer> det kan vara vettigt
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Nov 17 19:02:02 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<HakanS> Daniel och Peetra har anmält att de skulle vara med på mötet. Vi avvaktar några minuter.
<christoffer> ok
<johanre> Peetra och Daniel (yeager) verkar hänga i #ubuntu-se
<HakanS> Vi kör igång.
<christoffer> Har vi någon agenda eller kör vi fritt idag?
<HakanS> Detta är det första ledningsgruppsmötet sedan vi beslutade om organisationen i våras.
<HakanS> Jag har några punkter som jag skulle vilja ta upp.
<HakanS> Men jag tycker att vi kör fritt.
<christoffer> ok
<HakanS> christoffer: Har du något du vill ta upp?
<christoffer> 2st
<christoffer> 1) Snabb diskussion på hur vi ser på detta forum "ledningsgruppen", vad är syftet med gruppen?
<christoffer> 2) Hemsidan ubuntu-se.org (vet inte om detta är rätt forum)
<christoffer> det är de puckarna jag har på hjärtat
<HakanS> #topic Vad är syftet med ledningsgruppen?
<christoffer> Vad är din tanke HakanS? ...jag är rätt blank här
<HakanS> Vi har ett dokument här: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te11?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Organisation_Ubuntu_Sverige_4.01.pdf som beskriver tanken med organisationen.
<christoffer> jo, men jag tänkte mer konkret
<christoffer> inte bara räddningsstyrka om det skiter sig för något projekt eller några börjar tjafsa onödigt mycket
<HakanS> Ledningsgruppens arbetsuppgift, som jag ser det, är att ta fram övergripande strategiförslag.
<christoffer> Jo, det kan vara vettigt att alltid ha med på dagordningen...vart står vi idag? och vart vill vi?
<HakanS> Exempelvis vad vi ska ha hemsidan till.
<HakanS> Ja, precis.
<christoffer> Vad har vi hört från Ubuntu gemenskaper runt omkring ..vad kan vara värt att föra in till Svenska gemenskapen.
<christoffer> Mjo, men då har jag lite att stå på
<christoffer> mer kommer allt eftersom
<HakanS> Jag ser inte ledningsgruppen som någon som ska tala om för de andra i gemenskapen vad de ska göra.
<christoffer> nej, precis det får aldrig hända
<HakanS> Snarare som en grupp som stakar ut färdriktningen.
<christoffer> möjliga färdriktningar
<christoffer> Jo, men då har jag inget mer på denna punkt. Gå vidare?
<HakanS> Ja.
<johanre> ok
<HakanS> #topic Hemsidan
<HakanS> christoffer: Vad ville du diskutera ?
<christoffer> Jag har funderat ett tag på vad jag skulle vilja se på vår framsida och kommit fram till följande
<christoffer> Jag besöker sällan hemsidan utan går direkt från RSS flöden till forumet
<christoffer> i de trådar jag tycker är intressant
<christoffer> mer aktivitet måste upp på framsidan
<christoffer> då börjande jag tänka i dessa banor
<christoffer> ...
<christoffer> Gemenskapen består av alla oss som är aktiva
<christoffer> och det är alla vi aktiva som bör synas på framsidan för att göra den mer levande
<christoffer> jag tänker mig en framsida där vi har ett twitter hashtag flöde t.ex. (#ubuntuse) ...inte bara vårat "egna" twitter konto
<yeager> sorry.. lite sen.. lagt lillkillen
<christoffer> välkommen yeager
<christoffer> jag har precis börjat prata lite om vår framsida på ubuntu-se.org
<christoffer> min tankar...lite fritt
 * HakanS välkomnar Daniel
<christoffer> jag repeterar lite...
<christoffer> Jag besöker sällan ubuntu-se.org på grund av att inget händer där...all information hittar jag på annat ställe...det behövs mer liv tror jag
<christoffer> Gemenskapen består av alla oss som är aktiva
<christoffer> och det är alla vi aktiva som bör synas på framsidan för att göra den mer levande
<christoffer> jag tänker mig en framsida där vi har ett twitter hashtag flöde t.ex. (#ubuntuse) ...inte bara vårat "egna" twitter konto
<christoffer> ...tillbaka där jag slutade senast...
<christoffer> där alla kan bidra (via twitter)
<christoffer> likaså tydliggöra nyhetsflödet från http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/blog
<christoffer> men kanske ställa mer krav på att endast "Ubuntu" nyheter ska aggregeras hit
<christoffer> samt det nuvarande nyhetsflödet
<christoffer> tillsammans med flöden från forumet och eventuellt någon form av "10 senaste kommentarerna från #ubuntu-se på IRC"
<christoffer> Jag vet inte om detta är långt ifrån vettigt
<christoffer> men tror vi behöver tänka om rätt mycket från en statiskt framsida....med statisk framsida syftar jag på en framsida med endast nyheter
<christoffer> slut
<christoffer> det är jag har tänkt på och behöver lite feedback från annat håll
<christoffer> är det något vi bör diskutera nu?
<christoffer> eller finns det bättre saker att ta upp?
<christoffer> *statisk
<HakanS> Det var mycket det. ;)
<christoffer> :)
<christoffer> Kanske hade varit bättre med en bild
<christoffer> :D
<HakanS> Frågan är vad vi ska ha framsidan till.
<HakanS> Är det för att göra reklam för operativsystemet Ubuntu?
<HakanS> Är det för att göra reklam för vår ubuntu-gemenskap?
<christoffer> Jag tycker det är mer för gemenskapen Ubuntu...men givetvis ska det finnas en liten länk till nerladdning
<HakanS> Är det för att sprida information inom vår ubuntu-gemenskap?
<HakanS> Jag har bildat en grupp på Google+
<HakanS> SÃ¥ nu har vi ytterligare en informationskanal.
<christoffer> Det där sista med att sprida information inom gemenskapen känner jag är det viktigaste
<christoffer> största splittringen upplever jag mellan alla våra delar
<christoffer> Forum, IRC, sändlistan, några är aktiva på Twitter
<christoffer> sedan vad händer just nu t.ex. översättning....eller med "svenska videoguider" som är nystartat
<christoffer> det är få saker som ger tillräckligt för en hel blogg post
<HakanS> Som jag ser det har vi http://ubuntu-se.org/, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam, https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115181888413875708597/ samt facebook
<christoffer> men många som ger tillräckligt för ett  kortare twitter meddelande eller liknande
<christoffer> Ubuntu-se.org med forum ser jag som ett levande nav i allting
<HakanS> yeager: Vad säger du? Har du önskemål att sprida info. om översättningsgruppens arbete inom gemenskapen?
<christoffer> wiki.ubunut.com/SwedishTeam är mer statistik information(hur fungerar gemenskapen? / Hur är gemenskapen uppbyggd) och historik
<christoffer> Google+ och facebook kan vara värt att synas på precis som Twitter men frågan är hur allting ska aggregeras(ingen orkar posta information på alla sidor)
<yeager> HakanS, tja, vi är en mycket liten grupp (i nuläget är det bara jag)
<yeager> HakanS, i nuläget så kanske forumtavlan räcker för att kommunicera med översättningsgruppen
<HakanS> yeager: Vill du att ni blir fler? Det är ju inte bra med buss-faktor 1.
<yeager> HakanS, nja, jag vill hålla gruppen så liten som möjligt på grund av tidigare kvalitetsproblem. dessutom görs 95% av arbetet utanför ubuntu
<HakanS> Vi kan titta på om vi kan använda framsidan som en hopsamlare av info från olika kanaler.
<christoffer> mjo
<HakanS> christoffer: Du och jag kan diskutera detta vidare nästa vecka kanske. Något mer?
<christoffer> jo, det låter bra
<christoffer> nej inget mer
<HakanS> Då har jag några punkter.
<HakanS> #topic ubuntu-se-offtopic-kanalen
<HakanS> Jag har varit inne på den ett tag och sett vilka diskussioner som förekommer där. Diskussioner som jag inte vill ska förknippas med den svenska ubuntu-gemenskapen.
<christoffer> jaha, vad handlar det om?
<HakanS> Efter samtal med Einand, som äger kanalen, har han flyttat över ägandet till LoCot (mig).
<HakanS> FFrågan är bara vad vi gör med kanalen.
<HakanS> christoffer: Det är en hel del diskussioner om droger och andra kriminella aktiviteter.
<HakanS> Vad jag förstått är det inga av op:arda i #ubuntu-se som vill ha hand om offtopic-kanalen.
<christoffer> Även om det är offtopic så gäller gemenskapens grundvärderingar osv
<christoffer> så kanske kan sätta in någon topic om det....om det inte blir bättring så kanske det går att stänga av kanalen helt enkelt
<johanre> Förstår inte vad syftet med kanalen är överhuvudtaget? "offtopic" - då finns det andra ställen man kan hänga på...
<christoffer> Som jag har förstått det så var det just att få bort alla diskussioner om allt ifrån windows till huslån från #ubuntu-se
<HakanS> Ja, det finns ju många andra kanaler.
<christoffer> eftersom de tog mer plats än diskussioner om Ubuntu i #ubuntu-se
<HakanS> christoffer: Ja, men de diskussionerna kan man ju ha i kanaler som inte är knutna till ubuntu-se.
<christoffer> I flera andra sammanhang har offtopic kanaler fungerat bra men om OParna inte känner behov av en sådan kanal så kanske det är onödigt
<christoffer> HakanS: nej, jag tycker det sänder fel signal "här diskuterar vi bara ubuntu, om du vill diskutera något annat så gå någon annanstans"
<christoffer> det gäller att göra det möjligt för alla att diskutera vad var och en vill....så länge det inte går för långt så som att stödja kriminaltitet och liknande
<christoffer> det är ett vågspel och farligt nära en form av censur att hänvisa aktiva till andra kanaler
<johanre> Då kräver det en aktiv  och engagerad OP
<HakanS> Frågan är bara hur vi får tag på OP till kanalen.
<christoffer> Vad har OParna sagt mer än de inte är intresserade av kanalen ...finns det något anledning bakom?
<christoffer> ser de inget behov av den
<HakanS> Vi kan slänga ut en fråga i #ubuntu-se och fråga om någon är intresserad av att vara OP i offtopic-kanalen.
<christoffer> eller är det tidsbrist
<HakanS> Vad jag förstått så beror det på de diskussioner som förs där.
<christoffer> ok
<HakanS> Samt förstås att det är einand som tillsatt de OP som han vill ha.
<christoffer> Hmm, att säga mer än vad som är sagt hittils är svårt utan att bilda sig en egen uppfattning
<HakanS> Jag ställer frågan, så ser vi om vi får napp.
<christoffer> men fråga i #ubuntu-se och så tar vi upp det igen vid nästa möte?
<HakanS> OK.
<HakanS> #topic Bloggplaneten
<HakanS> Ska vi se över vilka flöden den ska hämta?
<HakanS> Några bloggar uppdateras inte längre. Några handlar inte om Ubuntu.
<christoffer> vad pratar vi om nu?
<christoffer> planet.ubuntu.com?
<johanre> ubuntu-se.org/planet/
<HakanS> johanre: Är det mycket jobb att göra ändringar?
<christoffer> Jo, det kan vi ta nästa vecka HakanS när vi pratar hemsidan
<christoffer> *framsidan
<johanre> Det finns några som rimligtvis kan städas bort, ja. Nej, inget stort jobb.
<christoffer> om vi diskuterar fram några konkreta riktlinjer för bloggplanet så kan vi ta upp det på nästa möte?
<christoffer> det är ihop med mina tankar på framsidan
<christoffer> *hör ihop
<johanre> Det handlar mer om att välja vilka som skall vara med eller inte. De som inte uppdateras sedan mer än ett år kan jag ta bort.
<HakanS> LÃ¥ter bra.
<christoffer> Jo, precis. Sådana riktlinjer tänkte jag på "alla som inte har varit aktiva senaste 3 månaderna tas bort" ..."alla inlägg behöver inte handla om Ubuntu men flertalet ska göra det"
<christoffer> t.ex.
<HakanS> 3 månader är kanske lite för snävt. Kanske 6?
<christoffer> Detaljer =)
<christoffer> det tar vi inför nästa möte
<HakanS> Bra.
<christoffer> förresten jag passar på att fixa någon sida på wikin/swedishteam
<christoffer> HakanS: vad hade du mer för punkter?
<HakanS> #topic Reapproval.
<HakanS> Ska vi försöka att få till en prövning i januari?
<christoffer> Jag ser inte "officiell status" som något mål i sig. Den dagen vi är där så kan vi fråga om det.
<christoffer> Mer än att få CD-skivor vid varje release vad ger det mer?
<HakanS> Reklammaterial.
<HakanS> Samt en klapp på axeln. Ett erkännande.
<christoffer> Mjo, erkännandet är viktigt. Men då vill jag känna att vi är där själva först.
<christoffer> t.ex. genom fler aktiva vid medlemsmöten
<christoffer> fler aktiva via launchpad eller fler offline evenemang
<HakanS> Jo, där brister det ju lite.
<johanre> Egentligen tycker jag det, men har lite respekt för jobbet det innebär. Jag vill inte "kräva" något sådant om jag själv har svårt att bidra med jobbet...
<christoffer> nej, precis. Det får inte vara ett "andra jobb" utöver det man gör dagtid
<christoffer> det måste vara skoj att vara med i gemenskapen
<christoffer> från start
<christoffer> varje gång
<christoffer> det blir en stabilare grund i längden då
<christoffer> Jag kommer aldrig kräva att någon ska vara aktiv i något
<christoffer> men jag tror att det redan idag finns de som vill vara med i något större
<christoffer> bara de hittar sin plats
<HakanS> Kraven för att bli erkända är inte jättestora.
<christoffer> Nej, har sett det.
<christoffer> Men själv känner jag att åtminstonde 15+ vill jag att det är med på medlemsmötena
<HakanS> Jag tror att vi skulle klara det. Men vi avvaktar några månader till.
<HakanS> Jag hade inget mer tror jag.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> Nej, jag har inte kommit på något nytt
<christoffer> som jag vill ta upp
<christoffer> Ska vi ta nästa ledningsgruppsmöte innan eller efter nästa medlemsmöte?
<HakanS> När tar vi nästa möte?
<christoffer> ...
<christoffer> Tisdag den 6e december?
<christoffer> dagen innan medlemsmötet?
<christoffer> Drygt 2 och en halv vecka
<HakanS> Går bra för mig.
<johanre> Båda mötena funkar för mig (men påminnelsen var bra!)
<christoffer> Vilka tider passar er?
<christoffer> Jag är student och väldigt morgonpigg men lägger mig i vanliga fall vid 20:30
<christoffer> men jag har ju ingen annan jag behöver anpassa mig efter för tillfället då min sambo/särbo bor i västerås just nu
<HakanS> Inte före 20.00
<johanre> christoffer; min med... ;)
<christoffer> ska vi säga 20:00 då?
<johanre> ja, 20:00
<christoffer> johanre: temporärt eller ska ni flytta dit?
<HakanS> OK
<HakanS> Då tackar jag för visat intresse.
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Nov 17 20:35:15 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-11-17-19.02.moin.txt
<johanre> christoffer; nej, vi har våra barn på respektive ort så det lär dröja innan riktigt samboende..
<christoffer> jaha ok
<christoffer> Nej, vi träffades här uppe i Luleå för 3 år sedan på Universitetet
<christoffer> Nu har hon fått jobb på Westinghouse
<christoffer> så flyttlaset går 1a december
<christoffer> sedan bor jag i tomlägenhet fram till mars/april
<christoffer> då flyttar jag efter och ska veckopendla till stockholm där jag ska göra exjobbet
<johanre> Ah, ok!
<christoffer> Tack själv HakanS
<johanre> Tack, HakanS
<christoffer> HakanS johanre yeager https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Ledningsgrupp/Meetings
<christoffer> Fyll gärna på där
<christoffer> med det jag glömt bort
<christoffer> jag tog det jag hade i huvudet
<HakanS> Vi hörs. Natti, natti
<christoffer> gonatt
<johanre> Natti
#ubuntu-se-mote 2013-11-11
<HakanS> Har den akademiska kvarten gått?
